# Cleaning a diamond ring.



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I have a diamond engagement ring I would like
to clean.

I am getting different information when googling,
so would like to know what works for YOU.

The band is gold.

Thanks!


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My mom uses an electric toothbrush and when she is done brushing her teeth, she hits her engagement ring for a few seconds, toothpaste and all. It shines like it was in the showroom. If it is a diamond and gold, there isn't any need to buy fancy cleaners. White, paste-type toothpaste works great.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

My dad is a jeweler. 

Soak it in sudsy ammonia, then rinse well with water as warm as you can stand, scrub with a toothbrush, then dry thoroughly with a clean, dry, lintless cloth.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you both very much!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Not toothpaste please(sorry Karenrbw)..many toothpastes contain abrasives, which will not hurt the stone but over time may dull the mounting.

Raeven has it right..ammonia NEVER chlorine bleach, which will eventually dissolve alloys out of the gold and cause prong failure.

If a ring is extremely dirty with a lot of "stuff" up under the ring, that stuff can actually be acting as a glue holding the stone in. Use caution and have your prongs checked frequently. I have had stones fall out during the cleaning process when prong tips were worn off. Which brings up ultrasonic cleaners. They do a great job getting gunk out from behind stones but the cleaned ring should be checked for tightness of the stones when complete. I feel those cleaners belong in a proffesionals' shop.

One caution on the ammonia..it is great for diamonds but be very carefull of coral..if dyed the color may leach. Ask me how I know?? Then there are "oiled" or filled emeralds....:tmi: sorry! eep:


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I use warm water, dish soap like dial, and a children's toothbrush. It shines up so sparkly and quick!


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you Silverstar and Bee!

Bee, Never too much information! 
I hope dirt isn't the only thing holding
the diamond on! 

The ring was actually bought in the
70's.

My Grandson is proposing to his girl-
friend on Easter sunday. My hope
was to be able to trade this on a
ring he may want to choose for her,
OR he could take the diamond and
have it set into something different.

I wanted to get it nice and "spiffy"
before we took it to the jewelers to
talk about those options.

Thank all of you again for your
suggestions!


----------



## archaeodani (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a really simple diamond in a cathedral setting, and it's newer (2006)

I have been using denture cleaner (dollar store cheap) on it -- soak it overnight, use a toothbrush in the AM - no work, and it's perfectly clean.


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

archaeodani,
You are talking about the tablets that dissolve in
water, right?

Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

When I wore my diamond wedding ring instead of the plain band I now wear, I used to put it into a shot glass of ammonia while I washed dishes, and use a soft toothbrush on it (if it needed it) before I put it back on. That way, I always knew where it was and it stayed nice and clean no matter how much bread I kneaded!


----------



## Felicity (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, Marcia.

Did you dilute the ammonia with water? If
so, what ratio?

You let it soak about 15 minutes or so, then?


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I don't remember diluting it, but if I was using it constantly (and the ring was soaking at least once a day), I think I'd dilute it. Probably 1:1 with water.

It soaked just as long as it took me to do the dishes -- sorry, I never timed it. Though of course, sometimes it soaked longer than others. If it was really grungy, I scrubbed it with a soft toothbrush; otherwise, I just rinsed it off and put it back on.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Raeven said:


> My dad is a jeweler.
> 
> Soak it in sudsy ammonia, then rinse well with water as warm as you can stand, scrub with a toothbrush, then dry thoroughly with a clean, dry, lintless cloth.


This is what my jeweler taught me, too. Windex (which of course has a lot of ammonia) and _NEVER_ toothpaste as that's what I had been doing. :ashamed:

About three years after we got married, I took my wedding set in because I'd buggered up one of the prongs. He showed me in his loupe and you could see a haze on the gold of the bands from the abrasiveness of the toothpaste. Apparently after a decade or two, I woulnd't need a loupe, the hazing would be obvious to the naked eye.


----------

